# How Often Should You Vaccinate Your Dog?



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*How Often Should You Vaccinate Your Cat or Dog?*, an interview with Dr. Ronald Schultz in 4 parts:
Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC--bGthNN8

Part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_Zvg8tIxeY&feature=related

Part 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc-6exZcbJ4&feature=relmfu

Part 4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdPhj8Vq9ck&feature=relmfu


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not going to read all of that. However, my vaccination schedule is super simple.

Puppy shots as reccommended (8 wks, 12, 16) rabies shot at 6 months.

Then no more shots except for rabies as required by law. K.I.S.S - I don't over vaccinate my kids either.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

The AVMA has released a whole new set of vaccination recommendations due to studies which have proven the increase in chronic pet allergies,immune-mediated hemolytic anemia, asthma and polyarthritis. They have now divided vaccines into categories of core, non-core and not recommended. All puppies should receive core vaccines between 6 and 16 weeks of age, given at 2-3 week intervals. Giving too soon or too close together can be considered over vaccinating. Parvo, hepatitis and distemper should be the first vaccines given using a CAV-2 vaccine, between 5-6 weeks, a second dose between 9-11 weeks and a thrid dose between 12-14 weeks. Rabies is given between 12-16 weeks old.

Vaccinating too soon in the first stage can also negate the first dose renderig it ineffective. The reason it is important to vaccinate puppies is because while they are nursing, they are still receiving immunity from antibodies passed from the mother in the milk. DOBERMANS, ROTTWEILERS, PIT BULLS, GERMAN SHEPHERDS, LABRADORS, CROSSES OF THOSE BREEDS AND *****black and tan dogs in general***** are more likely to require more dosages of parvo vaccine than other breeds as they are more likely to succumb to the disease.

Vaccines have been highly improved upon since early years, thus being the new guidelines and tests proving the general immunity over longer and longer periods of time. The only way to tell where the dog sits on the immunity scale is by doing titer tests. This costs even tho many of these tests can be done in house, thus most people will not do.

The recommended core vaccines are: Rabies, distemper, parvo and hepatitis
non-core (optional) vaccines are: bordetella, Leptospirosis, Lyme, parainfluenza
not recommended for routine use: distemper-measles (given to puppies only)
not recommended: Adenovirus, Corona virus, Giardia

Hope this helps some.

The old reasoning was to revaccinate every year due to studies done in the 50's when an outbreak of distemper was reported. Dogs that were vaccinated were tested a year later and shown to have very low titers thus it was believed that they needed to be revaccinated annually - and other vaccines followed by relation.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

The AVMA has released a whole new set of vaccination recommendations due to studies which have proven the increase in chronic pet allergies,immune-mediated hemolytic anemia, asthma and polyarthritis. They have now divided vaccines into categories of core, non-core and not recommended. All puppies should receive core vaccines between 6 and 16 weeks of age, given at 2-3 week intervals. Giving too soon or too close together can be considered over vaccinating. Parvo, hepatitis and distemper should be the first vaccines given using a CAV-2 vaccine, between 5-6 weeks, a second dose between 9-11 weeks and a thrid dose between 12-14 weeks. Rabies is given between 12-16 weeks old.

Vaccinating too soon in the first stage can also negate the first dose renderig it ineffective. The reason it is important to vaccinate puppies is because while they are nursing, they are still receiving immunity from antibodies passed from the mother in the milk. DOBERMANS, ROTTWEILERS, PIT BULLS, GERMAN SHEPHERDS, LABRADORS, CROSSES OF THOSE BREEDS AND *****black and tan dogs in general***** are more likely to require more dosages of parvo vaccine than other breeds as they are more likely to succumb to the disease.

Vaccines have been highly improved upon since early years, thus being the new guidelines and tests proving the general immunity over longer and longer periods of time. The only way to tell where the dog sits on the immunity scale is by doing titer tests. This costs even tho many of these tests can be done in house, thus most people will not do.

The recommended core vaccines are: Rabies, distemper, parvo and hepatitis
non-core (optional) vaccines are: bordetella, Leptospirosis, Lyme, parainfluenza
not recommended for routine use: distemper-measles (given to puppies only)
not recommended: Adenovirus, Corona virus, Giardia

Hope this helps some.

The old reasoning was to revaccinate every year due to studies done in the 50's when an outbreak of distemper was reported. Dogs that were vaccinated were tested a year later and shown to have very low titers thus it was believed that they needed to be revaccinated annually - and other vaccines followed by relation.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'm not going to read all of that.


Ashely, this is a videotaped interview, there's no reading involved, and it's excellent. Grab yourself a cup of coffee or tea and sit down for 1/2 an hour and watch, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Laney, you say black and tan dogs are likely to die from parvo. I got black and tan dogs and probably had over 100 pups with parvo before I found out what they had because they took it so well. Then someone owed me a dog and brought it over. It was raised with mine and 10 days later was really sick. Took it to the vet and found out it had parvo. Went home and got one of mine and had it tested. It had parvo also.....but was running around playing.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting these links. I'm going to add the links to my puppy pages so that potential puppy buyers can educate themselves and make decisions. This way, they can be pro-active and learn rather than asking me to make their decisions for them or the vet.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I give 2 puppy vaccs a C3 at 8 weeks and C5 at 12 weeks old. The vets I know say there is no need for a 3rd vaccination when using the newer vaccines. 

A year later I then give them the 3 year vacccine and then again 3 years later. Rabies is not rquired over here and I dont bother with kennel cough.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

A little unrelated to the topic but she also has a couple good videos on how to pick a good dog food:

Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/user/MercolaHealthyPets#p/u/9/aTWHxvjI_as

Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/user/MercolaHealthyPets#p/u/8/zdDPi-1Yjy0
I really like this one, she goes in detail over how to read a label on kibble, some good info there. Considering a lot of people in general pick kibble over raw or prepared this is good stuff to know.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Thanks for posting these links. I'm going to add the links to my puppy pages so that potential puppy buyers can educate themselves and make decisions. This way, they can be pro-active and learn rather than asking me to make their decisions for them or the vet.


That is such a great idea, I firmly believe that every dog owner should educate themselves so they can make informed choices for their animals.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I've been meaning to ask---what is going on with the rabies challenge. I also can't believe the blk/tan and breed reference---based on what?


T


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I've been meaning to ask---what is going on with the rabies challenge.
> 
> T


We're 2/3 of the way through the 4th year of the concurrent 5 and 7 year rabies challenge studies. In addition to determining the longer term duration of immunity of the canine rabies vaccine, Dr. Schultz intends to establish a canine rabies titer standard -- the current one used was established for humans and is then extrapolated to other mammalian species, which is why states will not incorporate titer clauses into their laws.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I've been meaning to ask---what is going on with the rabies challenge. I also can't believe the blk/tan and breed reference---based on what?
> 
> 
> T


It's not really every black and tan dog. It is just a reminder that Dobermans and Rotties are more susceptible to parvo.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Laney, you say black and tan dogs are likely to die from parvo. I got black and tan dogs and probably had over 100 pups with parvo before I found out what they had because they took it so well. Then someone owed me a dog and brought it over. It was raised with mine and 10 days later was really sick. Took it to the vet and found out it had parvo. Went home and got one of mine and had it tested. It had parvo also.....but was running around playing.




Don I think if you read what I wrote you would see that it does not say that black and tan dogs are more likely to die as you wrote. What I said was taken verbatim from a research study that said the breeds listed in particular black and tan dogs had shown less immunity to pathogen thus. As puppies it was important to be vigilant to their vaccine schedule of core vaccines. Nowhere does it say they will die.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Gina Pasieka said:


> It's not really every black and tan dog. It is just a reminder that Dobermans and Rotties are more susceptible to parvo.


The published article from the AVMA specifically stated this fact. I just took it verbatim and typed it so argue with the people who wrote the article and did the studies.


----------

